
Braille Music - Schiphol
https://www.rnib.org.uk/practical-help/reading/braille-and-moon-tactile-codes/braille-music
======
peeters
Interesting, what are they getting at here:

> As braille is read with your hands, it is impossible to read and play at the
> same time, unless you are a pianist.

Pianists play with their hands. Are they suggesting you can read with one
while playing with the other? (Possible for some pieces, but also possible for
some other instruments too). Am I missing some technique they're implying
here?

~~~
Roodgorf
I'm pretty sure they're just referring to the immediate feedback of being able
to practice by reading with one hand and playing with the other. You generally
wouldn't be able to play a whole piece that way, but in comparison to most
other instruments you don't have to do as much memorization up front.

You're right though, there are definitely plenty of other instruments that
would work for. Trumpet for example would be an even better candidate I
imagine.

~~~
jcranmer
You still need two hands to play the trumpet: one to hold the instrument up,
the other to operate the valves. If you used only one hand to play and hold
it, effectively the entire weight of the trumpet would have to be borne on
your thumb.

------
jedimastert
There was an interview recently from the "Talks @ Google" with Chi Gook Kim, a
professor of Assistive Music Technology at Berklee (who is also blind) who
talks a little about Braille music.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GMl_n5_hzA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GMl_n5_hzA)

